# Your local gym and the staff trainers?



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*What type of staff are at your local gym?*​
Very unfit, not that bright & look like they have never used the equipment them selves4120.92%Better knowledge and seem to know there stuff but still completely unfit2512.76%I dont know or care as i stay away from the staff and dont really ask them questions7136.22%Bulked, fit and a great example of what hard work in the gym can do5930.10%


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just chatting to loads of people in our local about this and we wondered if it was a nation wide problem or just local to us! lol.

Do you find that most staff in gyms are the complete opposite of what they teach? (we are talking main stream i guess and not hardcore goldgym style gyms)

At ours we have a right odd sort of folk trying to tell people how to get in shape when they personally are hugely fat or out of shape them selves. How does that work?

Some one smoking doesnt preach to none smokers, a priest doesnt tell people to follow god and then score drugs out the back. So why do gyms employe staff who are clearly out of shape and never got fit them selves?

We assume its cause they got qualifications... well they might be able to read a book but until you done it your self we dont feel they are up to the job.

Discuss


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Theres good and bad personal trainers everywhere mate.

The only time I tend to ask the personal trainers anything is if I need a spot and the gym is empty....


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I asked one of the fitness instructors to spot for me a few months ago, and he looked at me like i had a chicken on my head, i laid back and said ok mate if i get 8 out i'll be happy, on 3, 1...2...and then he said i've never done this before what happens when you say 3??????

I asked one of the 'bigger boys' to spot for me instead, my gym used to have good personal trainers fitness instructors etc but its gone pretty down hill i never bother with them anymore


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

the staff at our gym are all pretty good... i consider them good friends...they know my name when i walk through the door and i know there all of there names... there always happy to help and workout with you if you on your own... top bunch!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

BUT WHY... they cant even use the excuss they cant get down the gym.. They work there and get free membership! LOL! These guys should be ripped and fit. It couldnt be any easier working there could it! ha

You wonder why people come and go and dont stick to what they being told if you look at them and think.. well this cant possibly work!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

shorty said:


> the staff at our gym are all pretty good... i consider them good friends...they know my name when i walk through the door and i know there all of there names... there always happy to help and workout with you if you on your own... top bunch!!


Now thats now it should be!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Now thats now it should be!


yeah... but the gym i'm at is only small(ish) and most of the people that train there..are there week in week out... so if you go to a commerical gym, there not gonna be ar$ed to get to know you, as there's too many faces...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i come across this alot as i train in many diffrent gyms around the country...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm on first name terms with all the girls on the front desk 

Other than that the trainers seem to be the same as everywhere else, clipboard and swiss balls!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

2 main trainers in my gym. complete opposites. one is overweight but strong as feck, with a good idea of how things should be done, but not how practical they are. the other is the skinniest person alive, knows it all though and has a background in karate.

both good fella's, always willing to help/spot. same people always in there so it's like going the pub in that you know everyone and your all mates.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

OMG my gym they are the worst! Average age of 21, spotty and only talk about drinking on the weekend to each other! I have had soo many words to them its unreal.

Last week two of the 'Trainers' were talking about the night before, swearing, talkin on mobile phones, just as the membership girl was showing some new joiners around, I could not stop laughing!

They also moved the squat rack to a part of the gym with an uneven floor so that your feet if shoulder width apart were on two levels - I swear its true!

I went to failure once in my gym on Dumbell press's (yeah only once lol), when I managed my 7 I then had to drop the weight on the floor, I dont do it often only when I hit failure as I does **** me off when people throw them around. The gym instructor came up to me and said could I not throw the weights around, I said I dont but I went to failure, his response was not ok I'll spot you, but maybe you should use a weight you can handle! I put my headphones back in turned my back on him and coughed w4nker well loudly then just walked off singin the song that was playing lol he hasn't spoke to me again!

I think they are jealous cause more people ask me for training advise than them TBH


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

never came across it myself, all the guys that work in my gym are either tanks or quite skinny but still in shape, everyone knows everyone else, as its mopstly bodybuilders aanyway... apart from the muscle worshipper woman, who come in dressed as if there going out


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i cant say i have that problem in mine, although could do with a few muscle worshiping women in it LOL


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i cant say i have that problem in mine, although could do with a few muscle worshiping women in it LOL


why dont you pm daps.lol


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Daps could get a job in our gym, as our resident shower gymp has just left.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

i think this is going to a be a problem in your more main stream gyms - Virgin, JJB Sport, Roko, David Lloyd etc.. If you take into account around 4000-5000 members per gym... Ours on books is meant to be close to 5000 members and a good money earner for the owners. lol. Even though there is only about 500 regular faces! ha.

These gyms dont vet the staff half as well as a smaller one would who take it more seriously.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Interesting thread. I find that in the larger chains, the standard of customer care, courtesy & knowledge on offer is staggeringly, biblically & mind numbingly bad. The smaller independent places tend to have this nailed down so much better.

Me & John hope to take this a step further & will only take on staff who are *seriously* clued up and can work well with members. Our front of house is going to be manned by a friend of mine who currently works at a big club, she is the exception to the rule in these places. They have 4000 + members, and I bet if you point at any one of them, she'll be able to tell you thier name & something nice & positive about them without hesitation. These little things add up to make the members visit to the gym a pleasurable one.

I remember when I was at Baz Bardsleys Powermill in Middleton. He always used to greet me with ''alright big guy'' or ''alright stud'' and then ask how my training was going. Now consider that this is a man who spent most of his life in the paras, so customer care was maybe not something he was trained up in, but he sure knew how to make you feel good about yourself. Even though I knew it was just a bit of banter between mates, I still walked away smiling & from a business perspective this is pure genius. Very few gyms ever make you feel like this & Baz could show a lot of places a thing or two. This little 30 second interaction with the members can make the difference between keeping a member & losing one over time. Courtesy costs nothing, and having it backed up with *properly* knowledgeable staff is always going to be good for business & members alike.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i go to david lloyds,it's a mixed bag,most of them are swiss ball/cardio monkeys but some train with weights and know how to give a spot.i'm friends with the regulars so i usually just ask one of them if i need a spot. sooo many times have i been spotted at the the wrists when dumbell pressing


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

I train at a Virgin Active. The staff are not up to much, nice enough, but not very knowledgable. They spend most of the time getting fat old men & women to do DB kickbacks.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

SCJP said:


> They spend most of the time getting fat old men & women to do DB kickbacks.


i here it's good for bingo wings!!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

shorty said:


> i here it's good for bingo wings!!


If they are in a posh gym, it's politely referred to as 'wine bar wings'


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe I've just been fortunate, but at the branches of Fitness First I've used all the trainers know what they're doing. Yes, they are generally more interested in their PT clients, as that's how they make their money, but they are all fit, trim, and have a bit of meat on their bones - not huge, but toned and defined. And they will happily lend a hand for a spot or technique advice.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

When I started I asked the instructor in my first gym if he could show me how to do a certain abs exercise. He looked at me and told me straight he doesn`t know because he doesnt train abs.

Later, I saw him working out and it became obvious he doesn`t train legs either 

Currently I train at the uni gym. The instructors are students from sports related courses and some are into weight training so it`s all good. (and some into cheerleading! I mean common` cheerleader gym instructors - it can`t get better than that!  )


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

> At ours we have a right odd sort of folk trying to tell people how to get in shape when they personally are hugely fat or out of shape them selves. How does that work?


i can understand this, i red bodybuilding books, watched bodybuilding vids for 3 years before i actualy took the plunge to get off me **** nd do it, so i had 3 years knowledge before i even enterd a gym


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

the one in my old gym stole my g/f

[email protected]

he also qualified for the britain that year, when i never made better than 4th of 10 in my qualifier


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

good physique though

and he is a good personal trainer

cant deny that

just dont like him much


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Most places, they are skinny fruitcakes, yet they still try and tell you how to do stuff....


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

[quoteyeah... but the gym i'm at is only small(ish) and most of the people that train there..are there week in week out... so if you go to a commerical gym, there not gonna be ar$ed to get to know you, as there's too many faces...

]


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Maybe I've just been fortunate, but at the branches of Fitness First I've used all the trainers know what they're doing. Yes, they are generally more interested in their PT clients, as that's how they make their money, but they are all fit, trim, and have a bit of meat on their bones - not huge, but toned and defined. And they will happily lend a hand for a spot or technique advice.


Exactly the same here.

Although once I was DE squatting and a female pt came upto me and said "your doing that way to fast you want to do time under tention!" needless to say I just smiled and ignored her...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

One is really sound

One is a cardboard cut out ****

One surfs the internet all the time

One just trains the ladys


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> One is really sound
> 
> One is a cardboard cut out ****
> 
> ...


SLDL all the way buddy!


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

I worked as a fitness instructor for just over a year, and one thing that really frustrated me was the fact that out of pherhaps 12 instructors on the books there was only me and two others that trained on a regular basis.

I found it really hard to accept that the rest of my collegues would be giving out advice and telling members to do this or that when they could not even do it themselves.

As for customer care i feel that staff should be passionate about what they do and take an intrest in their clients progress. As a regular trainer myself i loved working the gym floor, interacting with members, talking with people offering advice were i could. the sense of satisfaction i would get when one of my clients reached his/her targets was a real buzz, for me thats what an instuctor should be like!


----------



## attitude746 (Oct 17, 2007)

My gym is good all the people that work there are very friendly and you see them training some days aswell, they ask how its going from time to time, and always say to talk to them if you have any problems etc with excercises or your routine

So alround they are very good, also the people that work there are fit and ones a bber.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

They're allright... None of them look like they go to the gym... i've only ever seen the female ones doing abit of cardio. I wouldn't ask them any questions, wouldn't be confident they knew what the answer was.. rather come on here..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I go to 3 gyms or thereabouts

Next Gen - all of the trainers are pretty clued up and knowledgable, 2 are my mates and into bbing but they have a good knowledge of all training.

Prolab - hardcore gym so not really a PT environment

Fitness First - A few there are good but they have 13 PTs on their books, how can you possibly really make money with that many. Plus there's one there that looks like a witch. DOnt like her, told me to get out of the PT area when there was noone in there and I just needed some space to DB lunge. Of ocurse I did get out but because I was doing walking lunges I purposefully kept coming back in on the set LMAO.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> told me to get out of the PT area when there was noone in there and I just needed some space to DB lunge.


Bit outrageous really. The ones at my gym like to leave all the weights & step things, that they have been using with clients, lying around.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> ohh im starting to take this thread personally!!
> 
> As a personal trainer i did sympathise with what you are all saying - some PTs are in it for the money and do little training themselves - which even though financially rewarding is the wrong reason to get into this line of work!
> 
> Personally i like to practise what i preach - i train - i read - i learn. A lot of people only have a PT diploma which teaches them the basics but thats about it - the idustry is getting stricter but it is taking its time............


This is just about the general quality of advice & customer service on offer. I don't think anyone is being specific about PT's. I'm a PT too so you can imagine how good the PT's we'll have working in our club will have to be?! Where in the Uk are you based?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

a lot of pt's don't look any different to the gym customers round here, a lot of lads that hav e moved to my gym from the bigger commercial places said that if they were interested in bodybuilding or even puting on lean size as it were, the PT's were pretty clueless and some even sent them here!! which is good for me .. although if i were to go into somewhere and ask advice on bodybuilding etc an 11 stone stick insect would be the last person i would approach, LOL


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

If I saw an 11 stone stick insect I'd run a mile, or ask them how they got so big. They're normally on a few grammes!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My gym is pretty good. The gym mamanger is a natural bodybuilder and looks bloody good for it and his Girlfriend is also a natural fitness competitor who is now sponsored by EAS. They are always willing to help and I'd much prefer being spotted by Claire than some spotty clueless 18 year old who talks about fighting and "boshing birds" on the weekend LOL!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL for sure


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Tell you what there are some fantastic points from different forum users are here. Very impressed by those who actually work as personal trainers and put the effort in and understand what the customer service level should be.

I guess after reading all a main point is that some people probably get into it... just for a job and a source of income. So without the passion there is not enough interaction with members or training them selves because they dont really care.

On the other hand there are those which are the complete opposite and got into purely for passion and love of being fit and helping folk. Therefore a higher level of service


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Like I said, interesting thread. It's a subject that is close to peoples hearts on here & it confirms what I have long suspected, that there is still a niche in the market for a quality chain of clubs, with excellent service & outstanding advice & guidance.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I totally agree Ninepack. Not any chain of clubs like that. Would be good to have that.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Wouldn't it just.... I'm sure just such a chain will 'Evolve' soon


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well it would certainly make others sit up and listen


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

You get very few gyms like that but a chain is something we are all yet to see.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

We kind of hope it'll make them pack up & s*d off! :biggrin1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Nine Pack said:


> Like I said, interesting thread. It's a subject that is close to peoples hearts on here & it confirms what I have long suspected, that there is still a niche in the market for a quality chain of clubs, with excellent service & outstanding advice & guidance.


The costs involved however to do that correctly would be quiet heavy.

I think its also hard beause its advertising to the right crowd and getting the right people on board to support and strengthen the image.

I do believe your correct though and its something a group of people should seriously think about. A dragons den idea i see forming  Especially some where which does not charge £75 for 1 hour personal training. Its a joke at my gym. Some where which provides this service for a fraction of the price to really make sure all its members get the best of the best.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Total idiots.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

GSleigh said:


> The costs involved however to do that correctly would be quiet heavy.
> 
> I think its also hard beause its advertising to the right crowd and getting the right people on board to support and strengthen the image.
> 
> I do believe your correct though and its something a group of people should seriously think about. A dragons den idea i see forming  Especially some where which does not charge £75 for 1 hour personal training. Its a joke at my gym. Some where which provides this service for a fraction of the price to really make sure all its members get the best of the best.


You might want to check out my journal in the general conversation section bud......

Con, who's an idiot? The staff at your gym?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Nine Pack said:


> Con, who's an idiot? The staff at your gym?


Yes seeing that the question was "your local gym and staff trainer" i voiced my opinion being total idiots.

One of the trainer told his client to shout while doing hammer curls along with a ton of other crap.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> good physique though
> 
> and he is a good personal trainer
> 
> ...


whats his name mate? isnt he sponsored by LA muscle?

I actually remember you mentioning this quite a while back bro


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Ahh, I thought perhaps you were commenting on us. You are indeed a man of few words.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes he is an LA muscle athlete

ab man

hes a cock

loves himself

but as said...he kn ows what hes talking about

ive never met a personal trainer who doesnt

what some of them lack however, is real life personal experience

they only quote science


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> yes he is an LA muscle athlete
> 
> ab man
> 
> ...


Your right mate, does love himself...

Paul I think his name is - trains at Cannons now I think, thats where i last spoke to him anyway.....pretty boy bast*rd:gun:

Just to let you guys know, this was one of the polls that 'bumps' itself, I didnt go hunting for it:love:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

All women in their mid 30's who advocate 1/4 Squats on the Smith at mine...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I dont mind the staff there very friendly and chat to me and the wife, they dont bug me and I dont bug them. Its a brillant setup.

I have seen them giving routines and stuff to other people but then its none of my busness so I just carry on.


----------



## scottishmark (Mar 30, 2008)

I train at home.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Most of the time they look pretty average compared to most people, for someone whos educated about the gym they obviously don't try very hard.

I usually get a lot of very different answers to questions and most of the time I can tell it's not great advise.

I find it better to ask members that look good and obviously know what there doing. Sometimes people will just randomly start telling me how to do things which can be helpful, sometimes.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> OMG my gym they are the worst! Average age of 21, spotty and only talk about drinking on the weekend to each other! I have had soo many words to them its unreal.
> 
> Last week two of the 'Trainers' were talking about the night before, swearing, talkin on mobile phones, just as the membership girl was showing some new joiners around, I could not stop laughing!
> 
> ...


lol, i see your in essex, what gym mate, i'll stay away!


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

They are pretty cool to be fair, they are not pts anyway! The owner is an ex competing body builder and one of the staff still does! They know their stuff anyway! Been very helpful to me, esp when I started deadlifting, they sorted my technique out for me!


----------



## BigDub08 (May 11, 2008)

The trainers at my gym are way out of shape and have no business giving anyone advice.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

BigDub08 said:


> The trainers at my gym are way out of shape and have no business giving anyone advice.


Based on them being out of shape of for other reasons?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i got all my staff trained up to level 3's for free and run pt training seshs with them once a fortnight as well as chewing them out if they're behind on their studies. Seems to work well. Other gyms nearby are just shocking.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

There are some good pt in my gym, one of them is a rubgy player called lloyd, man he went from 73kg to 105kg naturally and hes one strong guy! Does alot of power based work, but what I like about him he periodizes like once he did drop sets when training arms started from heaviest weight at 2 reps and dropped the weight till he started eeiking out 12 reps. Very smart guy.


----------



## PaulLewis (Mar 14, 2008)

Having worked in a local gym when I was a lot younger and didn't know any better I can honestly say it was the single most boring job of my life.....

It was a "normal" gym, ie. not a hard-core BB one, and had very few free-weights - you'd probably call it a fitness centre....

Anyway, working in there for 8 hours at a time was deathly boring - you were little more than just a glorified cleaner really and paid peanuts.

At least I looked the part though - in that I made use of the free membership etc.... in a lot of the gyms I've been in (with the exception of Castle Gym in Windsor) practically every one of the instructors has been fresh out of college with a "sports science diploma" and looks like they need to go an a diet.......

Having said that, the personal training companies that use a lot of the local facilities in the area seem to know their stuff, but then they are making a career out of fitness, rather than it being just a job to get through college etc.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

^^^

Funny you should say that - I saw a bloke in the gym yesterday, and he used to be a trainer at LA Fitness when I went there - he was quite skinny and grumpy when he was there, but he looked happier and had more bulk on him yesterday


----------



## warreng1977 (May 8, 2008)

Fortunately, I train at an independently owned gym that has excellent customer service. It's Castle Gym in Windsor and I would go as far to say that is probably one of the friendliest gyms I have trained in, both staff wise and member wise. The owner is a bodybuilder/keen trainer himself which obviously helps, but the atmosphere in the place is very refreshing as there is zero attitude amongst trainers and everyone is welcome.

A question to those people who train at unfriendly or poorly run gyms. Why do you continue to train there? Is it due to lack of other gyms in the area? Cost? What your used to??

Its just if I went to a gym where I found staff rude or unwelcoming to bodybuilders/powerlifters/serious trainers, I would take my money else where..


----------



## PaulLewis (Mar 14, 2008)

warreng1977 said:


> Fortunately, I train at an independently owned gym that has excellent customer service. It's Castle Gym in Windsor and I would go as far to say that is probably one of the friendliest gyms I have trained in, both staff wise and member wise. The owner is a bodybuilder/keen trainer himself which obviously helps, but the atmosphere in the place is very refreshing as there is zero attitude amongst trainers and everyone is welcome.


I used to train here for a bit when I lived in Windsor a few years ago and can vouch for the place..... well worth a look if you are ever in the area.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I train at the local leisure centre and they all look unfit, one guy is overweight, the female is short and fat, while the ones with actual knowledge are two guys over 55.

The one thing that bugs me about trainers is they walk around the floor, seeing people do exercises with bad form and just smile and make chit chat.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

The staff at my gym are really good, would consider them all friends, they are always happy to help with a spot or advice and can have a laugh with them


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

The gym in work has no staff, or water, or air conditioning so i can't really comment on it.

The other gym i use mainly for cardio and so on has got a fair few staff but i've never had to interact with them. See them doing the usual crap though, kickbacks for old people, sets with the lightest weights imaginable, just basically wasting time. One of the lads is a tosser though, i know this because he pops in now and again, with his beanie hat on, and does a wee bit of bicep or chest work then heads on his way.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

personal trainers at my gym are awful give people one routine and dont even change it up at all dont see any of the people that always have one to ones get rid of any fat or any more muscle


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

We've got all sorts from a British Powerlifting champion and Commonwealth weightlifter to the newbies who've come out of college straight into the gym.

All a friendly bunch and most of them know what they're doing


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Guys at the gym i use are excellent.

One is a good friend of mine since i was 13y/o, he's trained for a while so has good shape, knows what he's talking about etc... Another is a competing BB, done 2 shows this year, pretty big, ripped up, knows his ****, happy to chat/help out anytime, big fvcker.

Two others too, 40ish year old fella, not huge but pretty lean, works out and the other is a little chick, who i would love to hang out the back of. She's tidy.

The fact they all work out in the gym says alot to members imo. Can't fault them.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Robbie said:


> I'm on first name terms with all the girls on the front desk
> 
> Other than that the trainers seem to be the same as everywhere else, clipboard and swiss balls!


the name badges do their job well dont they lol :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah i wondered this aswel, im a gym instructor but i do actually give good advice as people are always complimenting me on my physique and when i've helped them out giving me good feedback... Although you know the lazy ones in the gym so i do write them a programme but it aint nothing special and i dont go into much detail, tbh though some of the people i've worked with i wouldnt even ask them a thing as there not intrested themselfs, never really met another gym instructor that has has a decent physique and knows what hes on about.... Im just lucky its my lifestyle now and i want to take it further by helping, wont be a gym instructor for ever!!!


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

mancuniankid - do you ever correct peoples form with the rowing machine?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Im the only 1 (ive been there bout 3 months) that deadlifts.

I get strange looks.

Most of the PT's seem pretty ignorant of me and just chat.

Its a Fitness 1st that I train at.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Pectoral said:


> mancuniankid - do you ever correct peoples form with the rowing machine?


depends mate i use to but most people dont give a **** and just carry on doing there own thing when you walk away.... I know the people that really try and the people that dont so im always helping the ones that i know will, pretty much 1/4 of my day can be spent chatting to members sometimes


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

yeah there isnt much you can do if you try to help someone and then they nod at you, say "yes" "that makes sense" and then go back to doing it incorrectly!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Not actually seen any PT's at my gym, plenty of people work there but i think they just wander about. The owners a competitive bodybuilder though, he's massive! really interesting watching him train so i suppose thats enough.

I think like 90% of them are MMA freaks.



Pectoral said:


> yeah there isnt much you can do if you try to help someone and then they nod at you, say "yes" "that makes sense" and then go back to doing it incorrectly!


Rowing machine technique is a pet hate of mine, this guy in my gym, i've actually never seen anything like it. He basically drops his arms so they rest on his knees and just roll down over his legs, sits there for an hour on like 3 minute splits.

People sit next to him doing it properly but he just seems oblivious.

Anyway, /rant


----------



## onbalance (Jun 14, 2009)

I train at Skyline gym in catford, the staff are really good and most of them are proffesionals and know excatly what to do! however saying that if u train in a health club there not going to be that good are they?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm at a commercial gym chain at the moment, and all of the PTs look in good shape, although none are into bodybuilding. Two of them are particularly clued up and have a genuine intrinsic passion for training, especially conditioning work and are usually throwing in ideas to mix things up.

Other than that I have a fairly dim view of trainers, regardless of their qualifications. Too many of them seem to memorise a list of the muscles of the human body and think by rattling off their Latin names, makes them competent trainer.

J


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

At the end of the day, what do you want from an instructor?

A friend?

A spotter?

A training partner?

A counsellor?

A personal trainer?

Someone to aspire to, to lust after?

It also depends upon what your goals and objectives are. Somebody wishing to compete as a BB will have different goals to a 75 year old woman rehabing from a hip replacement.

We have a couple of gyms in Somerset, we cater for everyone (from the bodybuilder to the 75 year old woman). I'd like to believe that our members think that our staff do a fantastic job, we don't employ a receptionist - everyone is experienced and qualified (experience above qualifications), most of the staff are in the 40's and have been training 20+ years.

We have BOSu's and swiss balls, I don't use them and don't attempt to show people how to use them - a bit old school me. But, I have an instructor who does use them, he's a national level triathlete. It's having the staff who can adapt to the gym member. And, who, if they don't know an answer know who to ask to get the answer.

So, what do YOU want from an instructor?

Mark


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

The PTs are ok, but you have to pay for them, so they don't handout any free info/help.

The gym assistants are also expected to double up as receptionists/cleaners and are friendly enough but pretty useless in the gym.

Don't get me started on the lazy, hopeless lump of a manageress... :cursing:


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

guess its the same with any job, you have good people and bad people.

gym instructors (at least in bigger commerical gyms) seem to be coming and going all the time - you don't often find people who've been doing it for a long time and are dedicated to their job.

i've seen some instructors who didn't look totally shredded/bulked etc but they seem to really know their stuff.

and likewise some that have got great 'beach muscles' might not really have a clue .....


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Theres one Personal Trainer in my gym, built like a stick insect and about 12 years old. Had the bottle to suggest I should try shoulder pressing whilst kneeling on a swiss ball!!!!

I cracked up laughing at him and suggested that if I were to do that then I wouldnt be able to press his entire f*cking bodyweight over my head!!! What a loser... lol


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

New gym this weekend... Evolution in Leigh on sea, Essex.

Guy who owns it used to compete in the Mr Universe... Brendan Bradley. Hopefully upon joining I can run my routine & diet past him. At the very least he would be a coach that has some experiance & knowledge... unlike my stick insect nemisis at the commercial gym!


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I work in the uni gym (I'm not a personal trainer though, I'm a lifeguard) and we've got two personal trainers, the guy is pretty big, not massive but he's ripped as ****. The other is a girl and she's quite overweight.

I heard the guy giving someone advice one day and it seemed pretty sound, he was talking about high protein diets and giving the guy examples of things he should be eating, like eggs and oats for breakfast and stuff.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

coldo said:


> *Guys at the gym i use are excellent*.
> 
> One is a good friend of mine since i was 13y/o, he's trained for a while so has good shape, knows what he's talking about etc... Another is a competing BB, done 2 shows this year, pretty big, ripped up, knows his ****, happy to chat/help out anytime, big fvcker.
> 
> ...


excuse me??? lol!

mine vary, some are very fit others arent. so havent voted.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

My gym has no PT's proper hardcore


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Ollie is it proper Hardcore?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I've got a wide range at my place, massive rugby forward works most days, top lad, very friendly. Never asked him for any advice but I'm sure he hasn't got that big using just swiss ball crunches and kickbacks :lol:

One pretty boy poser type, toned and tanned - looks like he reads a lot of Mens Health. Arrogant c*nt. Couple of other guys in good shape, you don't see any of the staff do much instructing though.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Pectoral said:


> Ollie is it proper Hardcore?


Well Eddie Ebbew used to train there. I also train at Monster Gym


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Im with one of the Big name gyms, the London club was much friendlier, the PT's were much more switched on, looked better, they stayed in the gym when they didn't have clients, they would happily give advice without forcing PT sessions on you, got to know them all on first name terms. The Manchester branch is the total opposite, trainers look glum, bored, never have clients, not friendly, their all quite young and inexperienced, the weight room is pretty good which makes up for the staff.


----------



## DarrenBecca (Jun 4, 2009)

Me and Becca are both Gym Instructors and both compete, we always try to come across positive and friendly in the gym and have made some good friends, hopefully thats the way our customers find us too!

But saying that i work for a local council gym......and some of my work collegues (Gym instructors- at other council gyms) do a 5 week intense course ,pass the qualifications and then are in the gym , not really being that fit ,or into Bodybuilding,(or into fitness in any way) one of my work collegues (young girl of 21, quite overweight) i had to explain to her where her deltoids were and what exercises to train them the other week. i should show her how to use the hover and cleaning materials also as i always come into a scruffy gym in the morning coz she cant be bothered to tidy up at the end of the night--- but Hey, thats another story !!!!

i think you have to have a passion for the gym first, i know (as you will too) there are alot of people out there with no gym qualifications at all who just "live" the gym, and know much more then some of the "qualified" instructors.

but this is no isolated problem, its widespread, ive trained in many gyms up and down the country and you see "good" and "bad".

as i say , i think you should have a passion for the gym and enjoy training yourself before working in one !!

well nuff said !!

Darren.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Couldnt ask for better staff in the gym I train at when im back at plymouth seen as its run by stuart core and lewis breed. So obviously they know there stuff.lol


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

My gym is a joke. The staff havent got a clue, most dont even train.

My mate who is 5`5 and 90kg, not huge but a fair sized guy was turned down instead for these muppets. Reckon they like people to work there who look like cnuts rather than get people in who know the score. Makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

no pt's in my gym at all....

no option on the poll either...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Because of money issues I now workout at a place I describe as a 'hotel gym', you know the sort - mostly cardio, but plenty of machines. This place isn't as bad as some as there's plenty of free weights, but it's saving me £15 a month so I can't complain too much.

There is one buff guy working there that seems to know what's what*, but it's damn obvious the staff are chosen for looks over substance.

*though his job seems to be giving those fvkkin pointless inductions, so he may know sod all haha


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm I got called a "fcukin [email protected]" by a PT as I left today which was nice.

I come in, put earphones in - work out.

Tidy up

Sauna/Shower

Leave.

For that I get called a nob basically.

Fitness First- always a pleasure


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

every one in my gym is a blabbering idiot. but one fella is good as gold no's his stuff. but all the others are just intrested in looking in the mirror at the rake like figures lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

All the trainers at my gym are very fit, most of the guys are what people would generally aspire to look like.

One of them is this guy http://www.hellestrebl.co.uk/links.shtml

Considering this guy is 40+ he's in incredible shape.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Think we have 1 good personal trainer the rest are average and some quite chubby.

And it seems that everyone else even the manager smokes outside lol, not exactly promoting good health.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have trained at a few gyms and my current gym is the best for trainers. Only one female there which is a shame but the guys all train there and have a laugh. One of them im trying to convince to compete.

Good thing is all of them are very chatty and help you whenever they can. I had one of them spot me throughout my whole chest workout before.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Some one smoking doesnt preach to none smokers, *a priest doesnt tell people to follow god and then score drugs out the back.* So why do gyms employe staff who are clearly out of shape and never got fit them selves?
> 
> Discuss


Not to sure about this one mate.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tbh it doesn't matter whether the trainers are out of shape. If they know their stuff they know their stuff.. Geez look at rippetoe and he's helped loads of beginers.. Judging someone by their appearance is a foolish thing to do especially if he/she has a vast wealth of information and techniques that could benefit you..


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

In my old gym they was good was a guy who eventually become my trainer 19 stone+ 505lb+ bencher but lashed out at a gay bloke who didnt know i was 15 and was trying it on:scared:

15 years on in my new place text book robots:lol: apart from 1 who gives a spot now and then


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Fvcking useless at my gym

The other day I asked one of them how much the Olympic bar weighed just for a laugh cos it was written on a big poster right beside my head. He only got it wrong I couldn't believe it.

Also when my missus joined wanting to do some cv her personal trainer if that's what you can call him told her to start with 4 minutes on 3 machines of her choice with rests in-between. Useless


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

My old gym was shocking. The staff were there just to clean, open up, serve customers. 17/18 y/o's.

The weights room was downstairs and the staff used to come down and smoke at the fire exit.

Set of heavy squats and all of a sudden a big gust of cancer goes up your nostrils!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

the trainers in the hilton gym i use are pretty bad, not helpfull at all

the guys in the crossfit place are great tho


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

the owners and staff at where i train are spot on the staff arent the most experienced but they listen and learn from the more experienced so they can pass it on and steves one of the best spotters ive used (im a sod to spot for) obviously kami and liz know their stuff and wouldnt of had anyone else spot me than kami when i max out.

however there is a personal trainer who uses the gym for his clients and no doubt hes a nice bloke but he really hasnt got a clue


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

You missed an option mate, in my gym there's a split. Saying that though, there are no seriously unfit or overweight staff apart from the owner's dad, but he's a nice fella 

Gym owners brother is a professional golfer, he's skinny and looks completely untrained but you wouldn't believe his strength or explosive power!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

There arent any staff in the gym i train at so thankfully i dont have to tolerate any idiot advice from useless fitness instructors.

It does amaze me how little knowledge some so called professionals have though. When i was doing my PT course the instructor/teacher i had was pretty clueless on some aspects of training. This guy apparently had been a PT for quite a few years and pretty successful.

Once, he was demonstrating how to do tricep 'skull crushers'. He preformed a barbell pullover, not moving his elbow joints at all. Other silly things too like teaching that the best rep range for building strength was 8-12 reps. He came out with loads of other sh1te during the course too, i had quite a few debates/arguments with him about various aspects of training and diet, which he didnt appreciate much. The thing that annoyed me was that, others in the class who werent familiar with weight training were listening to this guy and taking it in as gospel due to his 'professional' status. Bit of a useless [email protected]


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i love me gym but i must admit it would be nice if we had a person in with some real decent experience


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Obviousley its important for instructors to have knowldge but they cant get experience overnight and have to start somewhere.

And i dont understand alot of the responses saying how their instructors are skinny, so what? who says they have to be built like a **** house, they maybe into endurance running of athletics, no one says you should be into heavy weight training to work in a gym.

Alot of the boxing, athletics, football etc coaches dont always look a million bucks but they are knowledgable and good trainers and havent all been great at the events/sports themselves.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

There was a guy in total fitness gym, worked there for over a year and even helped out doing PT some times... I seen him in the weights area and was like hey mate not seen you in here before, and he replied "Yeah mate its my 1st time, just gonna get in to it"

So he was a PT but never actually recreationally trained (just with clients) hahahahah


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

My gym doesnt even have any PT's lol, just a guy who owns it and a few people who sometimes open up/close for him


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Mines not bad. 2 of the guys workout religiously and have good physiques. The youngest lad has just started training for strength.

And 2 of the girls are fit as fooook. Puts me right off my heavy squats when she goes past hoovering.

Theres 2 PTs that work the gym. One is in fantastic shape. The other is slightly older but used to train athletes.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO its horses for courses...

You wouldnt ask a spark to fix your roof so if the "trainer" looks like he doesnt train you dont take his advice.

Now l know people with come back with various names of people who are proven in the game who dont train themselve but lets be honest they dont work at fitnessfirst on minimum wage do they ??


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

One of my mates just started as a PT at my gym. I got talking to him on Friday night and he described his body type as "hypertrophy" and commented that you need 15-20 reps to build muscle...


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I see instructors/personal trainers getting their clients to do exercises that they can't even do correctly. As such I observed some incredibly awful form on deadlifts.

I'm not going to go and interupt and embarrass the PT infront of his client though. Personally I'd be double checking whatever my PT was making me do online for form and also routines if I was a n00b.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> OMG my gym they are the worst! Average age of 21, spotty and only talk about drinking on the weekend to each other! I have had soo many words to them its unreal.
> 
> Last week two of the 'Trainers' were talking about the night before, swearing, talkin on mobile phones, just as the membership girl was showing some new joiners around, I could not stop laughing!
> 
> ...


propper fat bi7ch of a trainer at my gym, just a complete mong. If i look at my phone for the time she has a go and says phones aint allowed.

if i drop a weight 4inches from the ground she has a go, so i just throw weights around when i see her, fvckin nob head haha


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

The following article covers everything on this subject, it is long read but definitely worth it.

http://www.leangains.com/2011/02/how-to-walk-talk-and-unlock-your-true.html


----------



## Peter VI (Nov 9, 2010)

My local gym has got pretty much everything what you need for a good workout. The staff is quite helpful, always there when help needed. Not often ask for a help but when I do I know where to go and always get a knowledgable answer.


----------

